# PLL - Piedmont Lithium



## BUY&SELL (3 July 2007)

I've been having a look at WCP Reesources for the last couple of months, and find it a very interesting company. It deals with copper, gold uranium and eneryg exploration. It has no ongoing debt, 52 week high of 0.34c-last price of 14c and a market cap of $34 million.

WCP hold 30 million shares or 33% of uranoz (a spin off from wcp)

Projects include:-

Barrelmaker & Airport central gold project southeast of meekatharra WA.

Lake Torrens iron-oxide, copper, gold & uranium project adjacent to Olympic Dam mine SA.

Lilleyvale IOCG project se of mt. Isa QLD.

Chief Executive - Levi Mochkin

I feel the fundamentals of this group are very good ie cash flow, some strong names in jv's and has a strong prospectus over the next 12 months. Technically not much to look at. Has been in a down trend since begining of May, but does look to have found some resistance in recent days?

I'd very much like to hear any details/views on wcp. I've posted now due to the fact IMO it's about (over next 2 months) to have a turn around, but this is all on my own research and would love to hear others op's.


----------



## BUY&SELL (5 July 2007)

WCP have news out today on boardroom radio from executive director Levi Mochkin.

"Drilling commences at Titan prospect"
http://www.brr.com.au/WCP/wcp-resources-limited- 

WCP have IOCGU style mineralised system located 30km north of olympic dam. IMO wcp could go back to it's 34cent high and more, if the market realise the fundamentals of this stock.


----------



## BUY&SELL (5 July 2007)

ps up 11.11% as at 12.30pm today. Volume also on the rise, if it goes over 2 million it could fly imo. DYOR


----------



## springhill (7 August 2012)

MC - $18m
SP - 4.6c
Shares - 394m
Options - NQ
Cash - $8.8m

*Al Hariqah Gold Project:*
● The Al Hariqah Gold Project (“Al Hariqah Project”) is a prospective and potentially large scale gold project located in the Republic of Yemen.
● During the quarter three holes for 395m of drilling was completed at the Al Hariqah Project as part of a limited ongoing drilling program. Two of the holes drilled were in the main zone in the north of the project where numerous drill holes have reported significant gold intercepts. The third hole was drilled approximately 250m to the south of the main zone. More drilling is planned in the southern area.
● Limited drilling activities will continue at the Al Hariqah Gold Project with results expected to be released progressively over the coming 12 months. A second local drill rig commenced during the quarter. The drill samples are being collated into batches and will be shipped for assaying progressively over the next 12 months.

New Yemen mining laws were drafted with assistance from the World Bank so as to encourage new investment. Importantly, the new mining laws have removed the option enabling the government to purchase a 49% interest in the project at market rates.


*Yalgoo Gold Project:*
● The Yalgoo Gold Project (“Yalgoo Project”) comprises a prospective tenement located in the Yalgoo Mineral Field in Western Australia where encouraging rock chip assays have returned: 9.36g/t Au, 9.98g/t Au, 25.1g/t Au and 60.4g/t Au.
● The rock chip results were returned from selective sampling of quartz veins hosted in Archean metamorphosed mafic intrusive rocks and from a north-south striking zone approximately 3km in length between the Kings Find and Nyngan historic workings.
● A scout style drilling program has been planned at the Yalgoo Project to investigate the potential for narrow vein high grade gold style mineralisation. The Company is currently negotiating Native Title heritage clearances over the areas of interest for the drilling program, which is now expected to commence by the end of the year, subject to receiving Native Title clearances.


----------



## System (24 August 2017)

On August 23rd, 2017, WCP Resources Limited (WCP) changed its name and ASX code to Piedmont Lithium Limited (PLL).


----------



## greggles (22 May 2018)

After finding support at 14c in April, Piedmont Lithium has been making a comeback during the last month and is currently trading at 19.5c.

On 10 May and 17 May the company announced that recent assay results have confirmed further high-grade lithium mineralisation at its Core and Sunnyside and properties in the Carolina Tin-Spodumene Belt.

The company has also confirmed that it remains on schedule to release a maiden Mineral Resource estimate in accordance with the JORC Code by the end of June 2018 and the recent increase in share price appears be in anticipation of that.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 September 2020)

hadn't been following this one, but someone has:



> The US lithium developer’s shares were placed in a trading halt on Friday, after its shares spiked 67 per cent (from 9¢ to 15¢) over the previous week on no news whatsoever. Last week, 7 million Piedmont shares traded on Wednesday, followed by 11 million shares on Thursday and 8 million on Friday. The average daily volume for the past 30 days (which is inflated by last week's trading) is still only 2.4 million shares. Piedmont promised a response to the ASX’s price and volume query by Tuesday morning. But before the market opened on Tuesday, Piedmont applied for its shares to remain in suspension until Thursday morning. Then on Wednesday morning, Piedmont announced what it characterised as a five-year lithium supply pact with Tesla. By no coincidence, Tesla held its annual “battery day” on Tuesday (US time).
> 
> Incredibly, Piedmont announced this supply pact on its own website but not via the ASX platform. Piedmont removed the statement from its website soon after posting it, but not before it was picked up by Bloomberg. It doesn’t require a market sage to deduce that Piedmont’s deal with Tesla leaked. Whoever was beneficially buying large licks of Piedmont last week will want to have an impregnable explanation at the ready. Clearing and settlement house Pershing alone executed 3.4 million Piedmont shares last Thursday, and you can bet it’ll be taking calls from the Australian Securities and Investments Commission....











						ASX probes Piedmont Lithium's Tesla deal
					

Piedmont’s “pact” with Tesla wasn’t published by the ASX because the ASX held it up to scrutinise its veracity.




					www.afr.com


----------



## martaart077 (24 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> hadn't been following this one, but someone has:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe a phone call from ASIC but nothing much more than that. Reward VS low probability of penalty makes this type of activity worthwhile.


----------



## martaart077 (24 September 2020)

Seems to be a 5 year fixed price contract with Tesla.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 September 2020)

yes, somebody mention Tesla? Up 80% at open



> Piedmont Lithium has detailed the five-year supply deal signed with Tesla, telling the ASX that staff "*inadvertently*" announced the deal on September 23 prior to release of a market update via the exchange. Piedmont confirmed it had lodged the announcement with the exchange before it was announced on the company's website, although it had not received confirmation from the ASX of release to the market. The announcement was held by the ASX, which queried details of the news.
> Key terms of the deal include fixed-pricing for a volume of 160,000 tonnes of concentrate per annum with an optional five-year extension. Deliveries are booked in to start between July 2022 and July 2023.


----------



## frugal.rock (8 October 2020)

Crazy, up 600% in a few weeks...
Interesting to see what happens from here...nuts.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 November 2020)

Piedmont Lithium targets upgraded mineral resource estimate with expanded drilling program at namesake project
					

US-focused Piedmont Lithium (ASX: PLL) is expanding a current drilling program at its namesake project in North America’s prolific Carolina tin-spodumene belt by an additional 25,000m and three new rigs.




					smallcaps.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 December 2020)

Piedmont Lithium receives permit to construct lithium-hydroxide chemical plant for US-based project
					

Less than four months after submitting an application to US environmental authorities, Piedmont Lithium (ASX: PLL) has been issued a permit to construct and operate a planned 22,700 tonnes per year lithium hydroxide chemical plant at Kings Mountain in North Carolina.




					smallcaps.com.au
				




getting on with it the first world way.

Made 60c in Oct, now 36c (consolidating at a higher level)


----------



## frugal.rock (12 January 2021)

Am considering a chart based entry.
Would like to see it pullback, bounce off 0.40 (with strength/ would be my buy signal) and push up through 0.50 where I would probably jump off in anticipation of consolidation around 0.50, with further consideration then, to re enter again.
If it keeps heading up from here, I would want to see it consolidate at 0.50 before entering, based off small gap between 0.41 & 0.44.
I figure I could buy now, but I consider it could go either way ATM. (Based loosely on market and lithium stocks directions)


----------



## over9k (12 January 2021)

Some context:






Chinese EV makers like NIO would be the ones to really think about on account of how much/many minerals AU sends to china.


----------



## Mickymouse (20 January 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Am considering a chart based entry.
> Would like to see it pullback, bounce off 0.40 (with strength/ would be my buy signal) and push up through 0.50 where I would probably jump off in anticipation of consolidation around 0.50, with further consideration then, to re enter again.
> If it keeps heading up from here, I would want to see it consolidate at 0.50 before entering, based off small gap between 0.41 & 0.44.
> I figure I could buy now, but I consider it could go either way ATM. (Based loosely on market and lithium stocks directions)
> ...


----------



## Mickymouse (20 January 2021)

im waiting for it to go back to .50


----------



## frugal.rock (20 January 2021)

Yes, well. Most lithium stocks have gone nuts...
Piedmont being a biggie may never get back to 0.50


----------



## over9k (20 January 2021)

Yeah a lot of boats have been missed and this is one of them. You're literally years behind the 8-ball if you're only thinking about lithium now.


----------



## peter2 (27 January 2021)

Interesting, I've been wondering which market is driving the price of PLL higher, the US or ASX.
Last night US-PLL was up 10% and this morning ASX-PLL is up 26%.
Massive gap today on no news (?). The spec position has now doubled and I'll sell half and wait to see what happens next.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 February 2021)

​
Piedmont Lithium to change primary share market listing to the US, retains secondary listing in Australia
‘Recent activity in the US battery materials equity markets validates our efforts to re-domicile Piedmont’



> "Recent activity in the US battery materials equity markets validates our efforts to re-domicile Piedmont, and we look forward to completing the work moving our primary listing to Nasdaq, while maintaining a secondary Australian listing,” said president and chief executive, Keith Phillips.






> "It is an exciting time for the battery materials industry in North America. Our North Carolina location places us in an ideal position to play a pivotal role in helping power North America’s electric vehicle and clean energy storage revolutions,” said Phillips.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 April 2021)

Piedmont Lithium has scaled up its forecasts for mineral deposits at its flagship project in North Carolina. The company said on Thursday the global mineral resource estimate at the site was 40 per cent more than previously forecast. The project site now has a mineral resource estimate of 39.2 mT.


> “The expanded resource offers the potential for increased annual lithium production something we will evaluate as we prepare our updated scoping study for release next month,” said Keith Phillips, president and chief executive of Piedmont Lithium.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 July 2021)

Eeeeek !


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 July 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Eeeeek !



You mean speculative mining stocks in need of capital to advance plans GO DOWN, too??


----------



## frugal.rock (21 July 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> You mean speculative mining stocks in need of capital to advance plans GO DOWN, too??



Hmmm, bit of a bum rush to jump ship though.
Very sus. Leaky boat status.

Trading now paused.
Biggest daily volume for over 3 months, and I'm still on my first coffee...


----------



## peter2 (21 July 2021)

*PLL* fell 20% in the US last night. But yes, it seems there's news available to some but not released to the ASX yet.


----------



## waterbottle (21 July 2021)

peter2 said:


> *PLL* fell 20% in the US last night. But yes, it seems there's news available to some but not released to the ASX yet.



The news according to US markets was that PLL had not submitted approval for their mine to the relavent county, which could mean that they may not be able to proceed with their project.


----------



## Beaches (21 July 2021)

If this story is true (and there seems no reason to doubt it) why would anyone trust them to execute any better in the future?

_GASTON COUNTY, N.C. (Reuters) -In its quest to build one of the largest lithium mines in the United States, Piedmont Lithium Inc has overlooked one crucial constituency: its North Carolina neighbors._​_Piedmont last autumn signed a deal to supply U.S. electric automaker Tesla Inc with lithium sourced from its deposits in North Carolina, sending the company's stock up tenfold._​_Piedmont has also hired investment banks to find investors for its $840 million project, which would include an open-air pit more than 500 feet (152 m) deep and facilities to produce lithium-based electric vehicle (EV) battery chemicals._​​_The company, however, has not applied for a state mining permit or a necessary zoning variance in Gaston County, just west of Charlotte, despite telling investors since 2018 that it was on the verge of doing so._​​_Five of the seven members of the county's board of commissioners, who control zoning changes, say they may block or delay the project because Piedmont has not told them what levels of dust, noise and vibrations will occur, nor how water and air quality would be affected._​_"Piedmont has sort of put the proverbial cart before the horse," said Tom Keigher, chair of the board of commissioners. "Why in the world would they make this deal with Tesla before they even have approval for the mine?"_​​_"We finally have a project to debut and really talk about," said Keith Phillips, Piedmont's chief executive officer._​_"Maybe it would have been better had (commissioners) been in the loop constantly. We didn't really have the time or resources to do it and we didn't even know what to tell them, until now."_​​_In September 2018, Piedmont told investors it expected to obtain permits by the end of 2019. In August 2019, executives said they would apply for permits and rezoning "in the coming months."_​​_Piedmont said both times it was "not aware" of any reason why the county would not approve zoning changes, even though it had yet to present any information to commissioners. In December, Piedmont said it expected to receive local zoning approval before the end of June._​​​_Piedmont had been set to meet with commissioners in March, but canceled with three days' notice, further straining the relationship. Piedmont said it canceled that meeting in order to further refine its plans._​_"This has been the worst rollout of a project from a company I've ever seen," said Chad Brown, a commissioner who opposes the mine._​_Phillips, Piedmont's CEO, gave the company's first presentation on the proposed project to commissioners on Tuesday night_​_"We haven't done a good job - and I blame myself - engaging with the community," Phillips said at the nearly three-hour-long meeting, which was webcast. One commissioner told Phillips it likely will be easier for the company to raise the necessary $840 million for the project than it will be to secure community support._​​​_State officials added their review process could stretch for more than a year as they solicit comments from at least six other state and federal agencies._​_"I'm not even going to accept an application from Piedmont for rezoning until they have their state permit in hand," said Brian Sciba, director of Gaston County's planning and zoning office._​​_'MINE AROUND MY PROPERTY'_​_While some landowners are prepared to sell if the offer is enticing enough, others say Piedmont has bullied them._​_"They told me that if I don't sell, they'll just mine around my property," said Emilie Nelson, whose 14 acres Piedmont has tried to buy since 2017._​









						In push to supply Tesla, Piedmont Lithium irks North Carolina neighbors
					

GASTON COUNTY, N.C. (Reuters) -In its quest to build one of the largest lithium mines in the United States, Piedmont Lithium Inc has overlooked one crucial constituency: its North Carolina neighbors.  Piedmont last autumn signed a deal to supply U.S. electric automaker Tesla Inc with lithium...




					au.finance.yahoo.com


----------



## bk1 (21 July 2021)

Welcome to the reality of a green future world and the metals necessary for it. There is a reason why China dominates the processing of Lithium. As the American Democrats would say "how hard is it to dig a mine". They want the "clean" energy without the dirty shovels.


----------



## Miner (30 December 2021)

Since July 21, PLL published some good stories including the BFS but possibly lost credibility before the market after their crash happened with some perceived insider knowledge.
Today again PLL is going down against the lithium trend. Could there be something under the sleeve to surprise the market again?
DNH and looking for an opportunity however if it goes below 70.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02466759-4QM2LLNC26I0E5GH2CKLK7IBJ3/pdf?access_token=0007nMbX84y9uEBkBxIOpsE4xrZp
		




			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02460616-1Q6D68QURA5IRKPSLU9CB509JH/pdf?access_token=0007nMbX84y9uEBkBxIOpsE4xrZp


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 December 2021)

Marcus "Today" Padley had a thing about Lithium recently.



> The thirst for lithium will not be quenched anytime soon. “_There are 200 new battery megafactories in the pipeline by 2030 and 122 are already operational. China is pegged for 148 of them_,” read the _Marcus Today _memo.  “_If all 200 were to be producing batteries at full capacity, annual demand would be 3 million tonnes. To put that in perspective, that is 37 times what was produced in 2020_.”





> *Piedmont Lithium Inc *shares have doubled since the start of the year, but all of that gain was realised by mid-February. Thus, the stock price has been flat for 10 months. “_This company has a North American focus in North Carolina. It has hard rock lithium in 3 location_s,” stated the _Marcus Today_ team. “It _is going through… environmental hurdles. There are still plenty of boxes to be ticked._”





> However, the memo noted this is not a binary outcome stock, as Piedmont has other projects in progress — one in Canada and another in Ghana. “_Capex again will be relatively high at $839 million but it should pay that back in under three years,_” the team stated_. “Just for good measure, it is also ESG friendly_.”



and, no wonder the shareprice went down.  The Marcus Army probably on holidays, as well.


----------



## JohnDe (4 February 2022)

Couple of announcements today -

*Carolina Lithium Advancing Toward Final Investment Decision

International Investments Support Plans for Additional U.S. Hydroxide Production*


Piedmont expects to double U.S. lithium hydroxide production to 60,000 tpy
30,000 tpy at the fully integrated Carolina Lithium Project
30,000 tpy at a second planned U.S. plant, with site selection expected in Q2 2022
Piedmont plans to produce or has offtake rights to an estimated 500,000 tpy of SC6 production

Flagship Carolina Lithium Project is advancing toward a Final Investment Decision
Bankable Feasibility Study (BFS) published in December 2021
Economic Impact Study (EIS) published in January 2022
Key workstreams for 2022
Detailed engineering / Front End Engineering Design
EPC contractor selection
Final permitting and approvals
Strategic partnering and potential project debt financing


Investments in strategic resources in Quebec and Ghana position Piedmont for future growth
Partnering with Sayona Mining (ASX: SYA) to develop one of Quebec’s leading lithium businesses
Planned H1 2023 restart of North American Lithium’s spodumene concentrate plant
Piedmont holds offtake rights to 50% of NAL production life-of-mine

Partnering with Atlantic Lithium (AIM: ALL) to develop a world-class spodumene resource in Africa
Expected increases to mineral resource estimates in 2022 based on recent drill results
Feasibility Study (FS) expected late-2022; investment decision to follow............


----------



## JohnDe (25 March 2022)

Nice price rise today.






						PLL (ASX) Ann: Piedmont Announces Pricing of Upsized Public Offering
					

Piedmont Announces Pricing of Upsized Public Offering




					hotcopper.com.au


----------



## Boggo (25 March 2022)

JohnDe said:


> Nice price rise today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And they own 16% of SYA.

SYA weekly chart, click to expand.


----------



## JohnDe (15 August 2022)

What's the reason for the past two large SP increases?


----------



## JohnDe (14 September 2022)

Holding up well today, so far.

2.75%


----------



## JohnDe (20 October 2022)

Piedmont Lithium Selected for US$141.7 Million Grant


----------



## Boggo (20 October 2022)

JohnDe said:


> Piedmont Lithium Selected for US$141.7 Million Grant




This has been on my watchlist for a while now but just continues to trade horizontally.

(click to expand)


----------



## JohnDe (20 October 2022)

Boggo said:


> This has been on my watchlist for a while now but just continues to trade horizontally.
> 
> (click to expand)
> View attachment 148250




Yes, I have noticed that with both PLL's. Still better than copper ATM.


----------



## houtman (2 January 2023)

My 2nd pick 

*PLL* is dual listed, NASDAQ and ASX.

It is at 100/1 ratio, so currently it is US$44 on NASDAQ and 64cents on ASX.

AU64c x 100 x exchange rate(0.68) = US$44.

So when you read valuations of $180, don't get too excited, they are talking the NASDAQ price.

*Positives*

As JohnDe has noted above, PLL has 4 projects in the pipeline, so well diversified in the lithium space.
*Near term producer* via NAL/SYQ.  PLL also has an agreement with SYA  where PLL has rights to the 1st 113000t ( I tried clarifying this, but it turned into an unreadable mess, basically the agreement was made when Lithium prices were low, so now it becomes a windfall for PLL at SYA's expense,  is how it looks to me)
USA  policies are supportive of North American lithium projects.
Their November 2022 presentation lays it all out.

Rodney Hooper has a few youtube vids that are positive on PLL, some of Rodney's presentations look agricultural at their start, but he presents good info and reasoning.


----------



## houtman (4 January 2023)

PLL announced an amended contract with Tesla last night.

Production this year.

Up 1.5% on NASDAQ, so expecting the same here.


----------

